# Brighton College



## lau2408 (Aug 13, 2012)

Anyone know, have children in Brighton College? We are moving over next yr and have been recommended that school for our 5yr old.

Many thanks


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

It's a new school in Abu Dhabi (opened a year ago). Good facilities I believe. I think they follow the British curriculum.


----------

